# 3d-Schema erstellen - aber wie?



## cellardog (11. August 2010)

Moin liebe Tutorialer 

Habe eine vielleicht merkwürdeige Frage. Habe eine Grafik entdeckt, deren Erstellung ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. 3D-Programm? Illustrator mit diesem 3D-Effekt? Wie erstellt man sowas? Zumal ja nur eine Grafik in 3D ist. Der Rest ist ja normaler Text, etc.

Wie geht man da vor? Bin ratlos... 

1000 Dank für Eure Ideen. Gruß, Hannes


----------



## smileyml (11. August 2010)

Hallo,

natürlich kannst du es in 3D-Programm erstellen oder auch wie damals im Geometrieunterricht händisch "konstruieren" oder aber die 3D-Funktion von AI nutzen. Zu finden ist sie unter "Effekt-3D-Extrudieren und abgeflachte Kante" (CS4). Anschließend kannst du unter "Objekt-Aussehen Umwandeln" den Effekt auflösen. Dann ist er einerseits zwar nicht mehr veränderbar, dafür sind aber die Flächen editierbar.

Grüße Marco


----------



## cellardog (11. August 2010)

So habe ich es ja bisher auch gemacht. Das klappt auch grundsätzlich ganz gut. Allerdings siehst Du ja auch, dass die 2D-Grafiken sich perspektivisch zum 3D-Objekt verhalten. Und DAS verstehe ich nicht. Wie macht man das? Nur der Text ist "gerade". Alle anderen Objekte liegen im Raum. Das bekomme ich doch mit Illustrator niemals hin******


----------



## smileyml (11. August 2010)

Mmhh, das verstehe ich nicht.
Warum soll man das nicht in AI hinbekommen?!
Mitunter könnten auch Grafikstile helfen gleichartige Effekte immer wieder zu nutzen.
Und wenn man die Tiefe z.B. auf Null setzt, wird auch nur das Objekt gekippt.

Aus meiner Ansicht nach eine ideale Aufgabe für Ai mit überschaubarem Aufwand.


----------



## cellardog (11. August 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht, wie das gehen soll. Die schwarzen Striche auf dem 3D-Objekt zum Beispiel... Wenn ich die quasi als extra Ebene anlege und dann mit den gleichen EInstellungen "bearbeite", landen sie im Jericho und nicht etwa exat auf der Rennbahn. Ich muss ja die ganzen aufliegenden Elemente sicher VORHER machen und alles erst DANN den 3D-Effekt anwenden. Bisher scheiterten meine Versuche leider völlig


----------



## blutsvente (11. August 2010)

Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das wirklich mittels 3D-Programm umgesetzt wurde. Der Helligkeitsverlauf im Schatten spricht schon mal dagegen, weil der nämlich zum unteren Bildrand dunkler wird. Und das ist ist nicht korrekt. Jedenfalls nicht bei der Position der Lichtquelle.
Aber generell ist diese Bahn mit z.B. Cinema4D in 5 Minuten erledigt - naja, Grundkenntnisse vorausgesetzt.


----------



## cellardog (12. August 2010)

Da hast Du völlig Recht. In Cinema4D bekäme ich das auch hin. Wobei das ja ein Mords Aufwand wäre, oder? Pfad der Bahn in Illustrator, dann zu 3D-Objekt in Cinema und dann das Ding irgendwie zurück zu Illustrator, um die Beschriftung zu machen... Habe jetzt in Illustrator einen "dreckigen" Weg gefunden, dem Ziel sehr nahe zu kommen... Guck mal...

EDIT: Wobei noch immer die Frage bleibt: Was ist mit den Pfeilen neben der Bahn? Die sind ja nicht extrudiert... SOndern eben nur in der Perspektive angeordnet.....


----------



## smileyml (12. August 2010)

cellardog hat gesagt.:


> Wobei noch immer die Frage bleibt: Was ist mit den Pfeilen neben der Bahn? Die sind ja nicht extrudiert... SOndern eben nur in der Perspektive angeordnet.....


 


smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn man die Tiefe z.B. auf Null setzt, wird auch nur das Objekt gekippt.





cellardog hat gesagt.:


> ... und dann das Ding irgendwie zurück zu Illustrator...



Mit aktiviertem Sketch & Toon kannst einen hervorragenden AI-Export machen 


Aber die Striche muss man scheinbar wahrhaftig nach dem Effekt einzeichnen, da sie sich anders verhalten bei gleichen Einstellungen wie die Fläche.


----------



## cellardog (12. August 2010)

Tiefe Null wird sicher klappen. Aber hast Du das mal probiert? Bei mir klappt es nicht. Bei GLEICHEN Einstellungen bügelt er mir die Pfeile nicht an den gleichen Ort, wie vor dem Effekt. Er macht sie irgendwo ins Jericho


----------



## smileyml (12. August 2010)

Ja, ich denke einen ähnlichen Effekt hat man auch mit den Strichen. Aber einen Pfeil zu verschieben ist ja in dem Fall keine Hürde.
Und einen Knopf "Alles in 3D und fertig" gibt es in AI scheinbar ebensowenig, wie den "Schöne Bilder Render Button" in 3D-Programmen


----------

